# CX bikes with disc brakes?



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Other than the Salsa La Cruz and Soma Double Cross DC are there any other CX bikes that have disc brake mounts?


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

There's the Outlaw on BikesDirect.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Practically any rigid 29er would qualify, too.


----------



## vwvoodoo (Sep 22, 2007)

Gunnar and Waterford, Ventana, Moots, etc. Most small builders can make a reasonably affordable disc frame. If you're looking for low-price asian-sourced frame, the options are fairly limited. The LaCruz and Double Cross are quality frames that would be a good stepping stone into a disc CX. If it's cheaper than it seems like it should be, it probably is...

As far as using a 29er frame, it is much harder to set up drop bars because the reach will be too far on a bike designed for a flat bar. You also have longer chainstays than necessary and handling will feel awkward with low-profile CX tires instead of fat mountain tires. This doesn't mean you couldn't use a 29er - plenty of people ride full-sized mountain bikes in CX racing, but you must realize that it will slow you down in the long run if you are trying to be competitive.


----------



## Joe Nation (Nov 5, 2009)

The Planet X Uncle John has disc mounts.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Vassago Fisticuff


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

vwvoodoo said:


> Gunnar and Waterford, Ventana, Moots, etc. Most small builders can make a reasonably affordable disc frame. If you're looking for low-price asian-sourced frame, the options are fairly limited. The LaCruz and Double Cross are quality frames that would be a good stepping stone into a disc CX. If it's cheaper than it seems like it should be, it probably is...
> 
> As far as using a 29er frame, it is much harder to set up drop bars because the reach will be too far on a bike designed for a flat bar. You also have longer chainstays than necessary and handling will feel awkward with low-profile CX tires instead of fat mountain tires. This doesn't mean you couldn't use a 29er - plenty of people ride full-sized mountain bikes in CX racing, but you must realize that it will slow you down in the long run if you are trying to be competitive.


All of your points are spot on, but I assumed the OP wasn't looking for a "competitive" cross bike but rather a multi-use bike w/ discs. For most uses, a rigid 29er w/ 35mm or wider touring tires works well. Maybe not optimal, but acceptable.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

yo mamma said:


> All of your points are spot on, but I assumed the OP wasn't looking for a "competitive" cross bike but rather a multi-use bike w/ discs. For most uses, a rigid 29er w/ 35mm or wider touring tires works well. Maybe not optimal, but acceptable.


I already have a rigid 29er, actually it's a Giant Seek 1 "urban" bike, which is essentially a rigid 29er MTB frame with 700c wheels, but it's a big fat pig, in part due to its Alfine internal gear hub. So I was looking for an actual cx bike (i.e. road bike-based frame) that would be a lot lighter, but still have discs because I will never go back to rim brakes.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

Rocky Mountain has the Solo CXD (2009) or the Metropolis SEA (2010) same bike different modle year.
Disc brakes, legit aluminum CX frame and fork, 9spd group.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Salsa Las Cruces*

they haven't been available for a couple of years now, but... I bought a leftover frameset this late summer from a dealer-he had LOTS of leftover Salsa framesets listed on ebay.

Full sram rival, with Salsa bits, Avid mechanicals, and a beautiful Dave thomas Speed Dream wheelset-20.8lbs. It's a scandium frame, with a carbon fork, and with the 700x38's that I'm running on it, it rides like a dream.

I have seen used frame's/bikes for sale-it's a beautiful bike, and something for you to consider.

Good luck


----------



## EastCoast (Apr 15, 2007)

Genesis Bikes has the Croix-de-Fer
Cycles for Heroes has the Pure Blood
Redline Conquest has disc tabs, as does the Conquest Disc (of course)


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

zuuds said:


> I already have a rigid 29er, actually it's a Giant Seek 1 "urban" bike, which is essentially a rigid 29er MTB frame with 700c wheels, but it's a big fat pig, in part due to its Alfine internal gear hub. So I was looking for an actual cx bike (i.e. road bike-based frame) that would be a lot lighter, but still have discs because I will never go back to rim brakes.


Why the aversion to rim brakes?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

yo mamma said:


> Why the aversion to rim brakes?


because they suck at stopping the bike in our typical late season conditions?


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

jroden said:


> because they suck at stopping the bike in our typical late season conditions?


Good guess, I suppose. Perhaps we should let the OP answer the question.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 9, 2009)

That cycles for heros frame is PRICEY...but is beautiful my fav LBS owner here just built one..campy record and BB7's good stuff


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

The Nashbar X frame has disc mounts.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: +1


----------



## neal_b (Jul 25, 2007)

After going away for a couple of years Redline Conquest Pro has has them again for 2010. Redline also has a nice disc only carbon fork.

I've had mine built up for about 3 months now.


----------



## velociped jones (Mar 21, 2005)

jroden said:


> because they suck at stopping the bike in our typical late season conditions?


 oh, sure. blame the brakes...
in a related manner, if you'd like to borrow my ridley to test ride it and see if you like the awesome and surpisingly quiet (non-disc) braking power of the ridleys, you can. i can't compete anymore this year and have the bike dialed in pretty good. it's a 56.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I just got my second Wazoo a few weeks ago. It now comes disc brake compatible.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

zuuds said:


> Other than the Salsa La Cruz and Soma Double Cross DC are there any other CX bikes that have disc brake mounts?



You did not sate a price
But customers love the Fantom Cross Ti Team
it's $1895 [complete bike] - But it is a really nice Ti frame and has disc tabs

IMO - it is clearly the best CX complete bike under $2000 [or even under $3000]


----------



## PHeller (Jan 24, 2007)

Vassago Fisticuff is $299 today (Black Friday) only. Get it quick. Good deal.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

I have to recommend the Trek Portland. Its a commuter, but found it to be a very capable CX bike and it has disc brakes. 

I'm seeing more people riding Portlands this season.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

You could probably find a 2008 Lemond Poprad for cheap.. with disc mounts.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

nony said:


> I have to recommend the Trek Portland. Its a commuter, but found it to be a very capable CX bike and it has disc brakes.
> 
> Rode my buddies Portland off road and was quite impressed. I'm seeing more people riding Portlands this season.



I own a 2009 Trek Portland and its a great CX bike. I bought it for its versatility and I haven't been let down in the least. I think I paid about $1550 at my LBS. I have around 2k miles on it now and it is still going strong. I switched the crank to a 105 compact (from the stock FSA Gossamer triple), but that was due in part to pressure from my roadie friends. I might reccomend a knobbier tire than the one that it ships with; otherwise it is a great CX right out of the box and the mech disc brakes are smooth and powerful (though not exactly quiet).

I should note also that when I purchased the bike I weighed very near 300lbs and am now nearing the 200lb mark and my Portland has been a huge contribution to that weight loss; so it must be tough. 

You should definitely consider this bike for a disc brake CX, even though it is not marketed as such. In fact Bicycling magazine reviewed the 2008 (maybe the Aug or Sep issue) model and actually recommended it over the XO1 (Trek's comparably priced CX specific bike) for combination on/off road riding.


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

Swobo Crosby. I came close to buying one myself. Saw one in person at the SF Bike Expo a couple weeks ago and was impressed. 

"Fixed or free. Single-speed or geared. Cantilever or disc brake. Fenders and or/rack. Fat tires or skinny tires. Knobbies or slicks. Street or dirt. City or country. Touring or commuting. Racing or cruising."


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

nony said:


> I have to recommend the Trek Portland. Its a commuter, but found it to be a very capable CX bike and it has disc brakes.


What size tire will fit on the portland?


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

I know it will accommodate a 32 tire, it ships with a 28 and has loads of clearance with that.


----------

